# Hohe Temps mit 240er AIO. Wärmeleitpaste erneuern?



## BeaverCheese (19. Juni 2020)

Hallo.

Ich habe hier einen PC mit i7 6700K und einer Enermax Liqtech 240 AIO Kühlung.
Das System ist so jetzt fast fünf Jahre täglich in Betrieb und die Temperaturen sind leider nicht mehr so schön wie früher mal.

Kann ein Austausch der alten Wärmeleitpaste da helfen oder wird die nicht schlecht?

Ich habe damals extra die teure Kryonaut benutzt.

Die Finnen vom Radiator habe ich schon mal mit Druckluft durchgepustet, aber das hat nicht viel gebracht.

Gruß


----------



## MaW85 (19. Juni 2020)

Ja Wärmeleitpaste erneuern, aber lass die Finger Weg von der Kryonaut. Hatte ich selber und das zeug ist überteuert, auftragen ist der Horror.

Lieber Artic Silver 5(8,9W/mK),  Arctic MX-4 (8.5W/mK).
Ich selber habe mir  mal die Cooler Master MasterGel Maker V2 (11W/&#8203;mK) gegönnt zum testen, auftragen 1000% schon mal besser als bei der Kryonaut.


----------



## BeaverCheese (19. Juni 2020)

Ich habe hier noch Noctua-Paste.
Die war bei einem NH D15S dabei, den ich letztens verbaut habe.

Die ist auch in Ordnung, denke ich.


----------



## MaW85 (19. Juni 2020)

BeaverCheese schrieb:


> Ich habe hier noch Noctua-Paste.
> Die war bei einem NH D15S dabei, den ich letztens verbaut habe.
> 
> Die ist auch in Ordnung, denke ich.



Na klar, die ist auch sehr gut.


----------



## BeaverCheese (19. Juni 2020)

Alles klar, probier ich mal.

Danke.


----------



## Bandicoot (19. Juni 2020)

Zur Not kannst du immer noch die CPU köpfen und mit Flüssigmetall versehen.
Hab mein alten 6700k geköpft, ist jetzt 3 Jahre her, bringt 15-20 Grad weniger und das mit 4,5Ghz bei 1,21V .


----------



## BeaverCheese (19. Juni 2020)

Ja, das wäre noch möglich.
Meine Temperaturen waren aber auch so damals in Ordnung.

Ich hatte den i7 auf 4,7 GHz und das recht leise.


----------



## Narbennarr (23. Juni 2020)

Wenn bei AiO die Temps irgendwann so hoch gehen ist nicht selten der Kreislauf zugesifft. Gerade Enermax scheint da probleme zu haben


----------



## IICARUS (23. Juni 2020)

In einer Wasserkühlung verdunstet mit der Zeit Kühlflüssigkeit und mit solch einer AIO wird auch ein Radiator aus Aluminium verwendet was mit der Zeit die Finnen auf dem CPU-Kühler oxidieren lässt. Daraus kann es schon sein das die Kühlleistung nach ein paar Jahren nachlässt. Solch eine AIO lässt sich aber schlecht zerlegen und reinigen. Ganz davon abgesehen das sie sich auch schwer neu befüllen lassen.

WLP kannst natürlich austauschen, das sollte auch vorerst etwas ausmachen.
In gewisser Weise sind daher solche AIOs wegwerf Artikel.

AIOs von Aphacool sind da besser, da alle Schläuche verschraubt sind und sich die AIO auch besser erweitern oder zum Reinigen zerlegen lässt. Zudem werden Radiatoren aus Kupfer verbaut und kein Aluminum.


----------



## Shinna (23. Juni 2020)

Ich denke auch, dass sich nach 5 Jahren langsam aber sicher "Rückstände" im Kreislauf der AiO befinden. Da ist zwar destiliertes Wasser mit nem Zusatz drin aber das reagiert trotzdem mit der Zeit. Normalerweise solltest Du ja die Kupferplatte abschrauben können. Schau mal rein wie es da so aussieht. Pass dabei aber auf, dass dir die Flüssigkeit nicht ausläuft!


----------

